# need a back up bow.



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i need a new back up bow. any help? 

and please don't say stuff like hoyt is the best or mathews is the best or any thing like that, I need very exact names of the bows, 
i need it to be 27-28" draw so something agustible
32" or less long,
50-60 or 55-70 lb
something that you can find for like $250 on ebay 
the Quieter the merrier
Fred Bear has a Instinct and THe Truth, that are like 150 to 250 on ebay are these good bow? 
thanks Armyboy


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i need a new back up bow. any help?
> 
> and please don't say stuff like hoyt is the best or mathews is the best or any thing like that, I need very exact names of the bows,
> i need it to be 27-28" draw so something agustible
> ...


The Fred bear bows are really nice. If i were you, I would go with the Truth bow.
you never know, you could switch out your back up bow with your current bow


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Try looking at the Diamond Edge!!


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

*Instinct*

My dad has an istinct and its a good bow. It shoots better then his switchback


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I love my Instinct. 30" ATA, smooth, moderately fast and quiet.
A 27" Module can be adjusted up to 28".


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Im gunna say this b4 kegan does..


JUST MAKE ONE! haha


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

smallhntr said:


> My dad has an istinct and its a good bow. It shoots better then his switchback


in thats case give me the switch back:wink:


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

*sorry*

I can't help you there I'm looking for a new bow. Just wondering what do you guys think about the Mathews Ignition


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

MuzzyMarksman said:


> I can't help you there I'm looking for a new bow. Just wondering what do you guys think about the Mathews Ignition


 mathews legacy is a sweet bow. i bought mine used on ebay loaded for 300 dollars.

it is the quietest bow i have ever hear, it is like a mouse. i think i will be able to make plenty of backup shots on the deer i miss the first shot in the years to come. it is also very accurate and very fast. 

never shot the Mathews Ignition but if its a mathews its a good bow!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

MuzzyMarksman said:


> I can't help you there I'm looking for a new bow. Just wondering what do you guys think about the Mathews Ignition


the ignition is a good bow not the best especially if your a kid because of the big grip on it plus strings on mathews arent the best and you will need to replace them i would suggest a diamond or the hoyt trykon sport also the martin bows would be great to i would suggest shooting as many as you can though


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> hoyt trykon sport


- Surprisingly great shooting bow considering the price tag =]


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> the ignition is a good bow not the best especially if your a kid because of the big grip on it plus strings on mathews arent the best and you will need to replace them i would suggest a diamond or the hoyt trykon sport also the martin bows would be great to i would suggest shooting as many as you can though


Wich Fred bear would you suggest


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

MuzzyMarksman said:


> Wich Fred bear would you suggest


Im liking the Showdown and Odyssey II, good lookin bows for their prices.
Havent shot a Fred Bear in a while though.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

MuzzyMarksman said:


> Wich Fred bear would you suggest


for a mid range bow i would suggest the lights out the showdown and oddyssey II also would be a good bow if your still younger


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> for a mid range bow i would suggest the lights out the showdown and oddyssey II also would be a good bow if your still younger


Alright thanks


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

REFLEX


then maybe an older HOYT
then FRED BEAR


----------

